# Exploding Arrow



## ElJefe

I recently decided to change from alunimum arrows to carbon and after last weekend am having second thoughts. I bought some Gold Tip carbon arrows from Bass Pro. Make and model recommended from guy behind the counter. On my second shot the arrow exploded upon release and took a sliver of my hand with it. I dont have a clue what happended. There is a impact mark on the back part of my overdraw. Arrow is long enough, I did not feel any drag or resistance when pulling back to indicate that the arrow slipped into the rest, and i think the arrow is the correct model for my draw weight and length. I will list make and model as soon as i get home. Any thoughts?

After getting cleaned up I resumed shooting with out incident. I took my bow into a bow shop for inspection and they did not find anything wrong. I shot it another 40-50 times this weekend without issue as well. The photo shows all of the pieces that i was able to find.


----------



## Titus Bass

Looks like you got lucky......so to speak...."could have been worse"......That's why carbon arrows scare me...... I hope that's your only incident.....


----------



## spurgersalty

Just out of curiosity, you said overdraw. How long were the arrows(or how short). Because if you were using an overdraw and shortened the arrows i'm guessing maybe 4 inches or so maybe you exceeded the stress tolerance of the weakest arrow. Just guessing. Also if the nock is not pushed all the way in and there's eve the slightet gap, you're basically point loading your arrow. in effect there's a slap sort of. didn't explain it very well but saw a buddy do the same thing and his bow actually broke due to the extreme shock(limbs). a shop guy told me in essence you're kinda dry firing the bow. try to find a vid. of an arrow being shot in slow motion. amazing the punishment an arrow takes on firing. Anybody else got ideas. this is all i've got.


----------



## Trouthunter

If the arrow had a crack in it that will do it as well. Could be a piece of the arrow hit your overdraw. 

We were picking up that Pale Guy from his stand one bright sunny morning and I moved my bow to let him get into the Ranger. When I did I happened to look at my quiver and noticed a crack in an arrow just below the fletching. I showed it to Brad and we both just sort of sighed...could have been a bad deal like you had if I had shot that arrow.

Don't know if that's what happened to you but I always hold my arrows up against a bright light now and look them over after I buy them; and before I put them in my quiver.

Glad you're okay, all things considered.

TH


----------



## saltwater_therapy

always check your arrows before shooting. there can be unseen cracks
while bending the arrow slightly roll it in your hands and listen for crackling.


----------



## mavrik

*Flex your arrows to test*

I believe it was Beman's web site that said to grab your arrows by the ends and flex 1 - 2 inches and listen for any pops or cracking sound. You shouldn't hear any sound when you flex them. I check my arrows on a regular basis. I know to many people that have had to have carbon pieces cut out of their arm.


----------



## Chunky

The guys above are right as usual. I have had two carbons do that, and both I had damaged by hitting them with other arrows on earlier shots.

Of course it could be a factory defect.

There is no doubt that todays super efficient bows and light carbon arrows..with light tips are under a lot of stress when shot.

I am really glad you were not hurt worse, over all carbons are wonderful arrows, but nothing is perfect.


----------



## bountyhunter

spurgersalty said:


> Just out of curiosity, you said overdraw. How long were the arrows(or how short). Because if you were using an overdraw and shortened the arrows i'm guessing maybe 4 inches or so maybe you exceeded the stress tolerance of the weakest arrow. Just guessing. Also if the nock is not pushed all the way in and there's eve the slightet gap, you're basically point loading your arrow. in effect there's a slap sort of. didn't explain it very well but saw a buddy do the same thing and his bow actually broke due to the extreme shock(limbs). a shop guy told me in essence you're kinda dry firing the bow. try to find a vid. of an arrow being shot in slow motion. amazing the punishment an arrow takes on firing. Anybody else got ideas. this is all i've got.


When ever you shorten an arrow you actually cause it to be stronger/higher spine so I don't really see that as being the cause. As far as the nock, it could cause what you are describing, but only if the arrows are very under spined to start with. It will cause damage to the back of the shaft, but shouldn't completely blowup a bow. Sounds like there is a lot more to the story of your buddy's bow.

As far as the exploding arrow here, I'm betting it was damaged in some manner, however with out knowing the weight of the bow and the spine of the shafts that would only be a guess. My reasoning here is based on my overall opinion of the folks thats that work a Bass Pro. A few know what they are doing, but for the most part they don't, so it might be you didn't get what you thought you did, or one under spined arrow got into the lot you bought or was damaged or defective.


----------



## spurgersalty

bountyhunter said:


> When ever you shorten an arrow you actually cause it to be stronger/higher spine so I don't really see that as being the cause. As far as the nock, it could cause what you are describing, but only if the arrows are very under spined to start with. It will cause damage to the back of the shaft, but shouldn't completely blowup a bow. Sounds like there is a lot more to the story of your buddy's bow.
> 
> As far as the exploding arrow here, I'm betting it was damaged in some manner, however with out knowing the weight of the bow and the spine of the shafts that would only be a guess. My reasoning here is based on my overall opinion of the folks thats that work a Bass Pro. A few know what they are doing, but for the most part they don't, so it might be you didn't get what you thought you did, or one under spined arrow got into the lot you bought or was damaged or defective.


Just trying to help, but seen the other bow go with my own eyes. Matter of fact I see your from Zavalla, you might have known my buddies uncle that diagnosed the problem after investigation. Mickey Shillings. Know other bow pros that will say the same about nocks. Just sayin..


----------



## bountyhunter

If the arrows are way under weight and under spine, yes the nock not being fully inserted will cause problems. Not disagreeing with you on that, but it shouldn't lead to the bow blowing up. What I really think happened is your buddy had been shooting way too light arrows out of his bow which reallys puts a lot of stress on the bow. The lighter the arrow the more like dry firing the bow it becomes. Shooting really light arrows over time will stress the bow, then when the arrow/nock event happened everything came unglued.

Sure light arrows give you speed, but you are putting a lot of wear and tear on your bows by doing that and a lot of folks just don't realize this problem.

Don't know the guy you are talking about, I'm only in Zavalla part time and mostly for hunting.


----------



## wet dreams

Things like this is the reason I WON'T shoot 2 arrows at the same spot, I was broke from this YRS back, all it takes is a bump to the nock or shaft, with me it was a cracked nock I didn't see but it was a alum shaft....WW


----------



## Laguna Freak

*defective arrow*

I would guess the arrow was defective from the factory or got damaged from either shooting or in packaging and shipping.

However, as said by others, make sure you have adequate shaft. Use of an overdraw when shooting a lighter design shaft which may be questionable from the start and that has been shortened to make it even lighter could be part of the issue as well. Not to mention that too light of a load can and will damage your bow limbs.

Yes, speed kills but the speed limits inherent in bow hunting make it more sensible to use weight wisely. Higher inertial force from a heavier arrow is great for stability in wind and for rib cracking pass through shots.

Just my $0.02...hope it helps.


----------



## Sweat

*Underspined?*

Ive seen a few pics of this happening before and you came out alot better than the other guys...

The first thing I thought of when I saw this was "underspined"

Also, you need to check arrows for youself too before buying.. I was with a friend at Gander and the guy working tried to sell my buddy arrows that wernt fit for his bow. The arrows were way underspined for what he was shooting and if I wouldnt have checked them theres no telling what would have happened.

Guess what im saying is always double check if your uncertain. This could have been alot worse..

Here are the pics Im talking about..


----------

